# Part-Time in Mexico?



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi again everyone! This forum is so great, I keep reading and learning so much from you all!

If a person wanted to spend part of the year in Mexico (anywhere from 1-6 months at a time), where would they find rentals? Do you work with a local travel agent, or look on a website like VRBO? 

RB


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RainbowBright said:


> Hi again everyone! This forum is so great, I keep reading and learning so much from you all!
> 
> If a person wanted to spend part of the year in Mexico (anywhere from 1-6 months at a time), where would they find rentals? Do you work with a local travel agent, or look on a website like VRBO?
> 
> RB


The best buys in rentals are not listed online. Websites in English are aimed at English speakers from North of the border and come with a premium. Really the most economical strategy is to rent a hotel room for a few weeks and then spend some time on the ground looking in the neighborhood where you want to live. However, that may not be the most convenient method. Also I don't know how well it works if you want to live right on the beach.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I've really no idea. We rented the first year we were here on an annual lease setup by the realtor who was helping us purchase a house.

These days I might have a look at AirBNB and see what was listed.

Also - from time to time I see brochures in racks (like at the entrances to supermarkets) with real estate/rental listings.

Finally - If I knew I wanted to move to Puerto Vallarta for example - I might search for a PV specific Yahoo group and ask about rentals.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

If you're looking to rent a unit in an upscale condo, just go to the condo during office hours and ask the guards about it. They will have an arrangement with a realtor to refer you to him. They will get a tip from the realtor for the referral. Realtor's deal both with for-sale and for-rent. If there is no realtor, the guards may let you in to talk to someone in the condo office, and they will be able to put you in touch with an apartment manager that manages units for rent within that condo on behalf of the condo owners.

The first question you should ask is whether the condo allows short-term rentals, like by the week. If it does, its very unlikely that an owner in that unit is going to want to give you a long term contract, they can make for a week what you'll be wanting to pay for a month, and they don't care if the unit is empty 3/4 of the time as a result. You need to find a condo that has a rule against short-term leases. The condo I'm in prohibits leases shorter than 3 months. The condo next to mine also has a 3-month minimum. They posted a big huge sign (12 feet tall) by the gate to that effect, in English and Spanish. 

If you get hooked up with (or by) a realtor, understand that he's not showing you everything that's available, only those units that he has signed up to help rent. And he's not going to show you his best deals first. Saying things like "Well, it was a nice dream but I guess I can't afford it", can be quite helpful at shaking loose a better opportunity.


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

Ok thanks! I see some condos in Puerto Vallarta on VRBO renting for around $100 per night, which would be about $3000/month. That's pretty high! But perhaps a person could rent one of those for a week, and then be looking around for something cheaper, using a local realtor.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Be aware that "realtors" in Mexico are not like realtors in the US. There is no licensing or any requirements to be considered a realtor other than hanging out a shingle. As eastwind mentioned, a realtor generally has their own agenda and that may, or may not, be in your best interest.

Do you know someone where you live now that speaks Spanish and might be able to help you? If so, you could check out sites like these below. They are a notch better (read that cheaper) than the English sites but not as good as the local newspaper.

https://www.vivanuncios.com.mx/s-renta-inmuebles/puerto-vallarta/v1c1098l10594p1
Renta casa puerto vallarta jalisco - Trovit


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

circle110 said:


> Be aware that "realtors" in Mexico are not like realtors in the US. There is no licensing or any requirements to be considered a realtor other than hanging out a shingle. As eastwind mentioned, a realtor generally has their own agenda and that may, or may not, be in your best interest.
> 
> Do you know someone where you live now that speaks Spanish and might be able to help you? If so, you could check out sites like these below. They are a notch better (read that cheaper) than the English sites but not as good as the local newspaper.
> 
> ...


A good start, but I'd have to agree with TG that online rental publicity in Mexico is aimed at the high end of the market. 3K US dollars a month is pricey, but in PV I'll bet that's nowhere near the top of the market. Something more reasonable will be available, but for even more modest rentals you have to hike around the area. Often an announcement is nothing more than a hand lettered paper posted in a window or on a utility pole. Also by word-of-mouth. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

My experience with realtors here is that they don't seem to care if you buy/sell/ or rent at all. Unlike American realtors who depend on sales for a good check, I think they just get a straight salary or at least that is how they act because they make absolutely no attempt to help you. 

You might look at the want ads of mercadolibre.

http://inmuebles.mercadolibre.com.mx/casas/renta-vacacional/quintana-roo/rent-home


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Airbnb, VRBO, etc. are aimed at tourist rentals, and will be really expensive for a long term stay. There are rental, rather than real estate, agents that only deal with rentals. Also, you could try posting on craigslist in the area you are interested in. Back before I was settled in my own home in Mexico, I had some incredible luck just getting an inexpensive hotel for a few days, finding out where there were community bulletin boards, and finding places posted there.


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

RainbowBright said:


> Ok thanks! I see some condos in Puerto Vallarta on VRBO renting for around $100 per night, which would be about $3000/month. That's pretty high! But perhaps a person could rent one of those for a week, and then be looking around for something cheaper, using a local realtor.



And thats why you have advice in previous replies to come and stay in a hotel for a week or 2 and look on ground for places to rent.
Its all about what kind of person you are in lifestyle and willingness to change yourself as much as you change your environment.
I am part time in mexico and have been part time in other countries as well. Winter in the cheaper tropical countries ,basically.

Hotels are cheaper than the Condos you mentioned and you would really have to stay in a luxury hotel to pay $100 a night. Even $50 a night will get a very nice hotel in Most of Mexico.
If you come to Mexico to outdo USA standard of living, you may end up paying more than in USA in some cases or just not be able to make that standard happen.
$25-$30 a night hotels worked for me(also never far from $10-$20 a night hotels).
AirBNB and Craigslist have worked for me. Puerto Vallarta and Mazatlan have a good craigslist selection and when you end up in a place with lots of long term expats, you can meet them and get questions answered. Direction to where and what you hope to find.
I dont even think about condos or anything too far out of range of the average person here. Just clean and out of range of pollution is enough. I can fill in the rest to make it work if need be.
I came ready to spend $500 a month rent for the winter and have settled in a quick and easy, furnished semi rustic Studio, for under $300. I brought my own spare portable AC and also bought a mini washing machine. 
I came ready to spend $1200 a month total, if needed and have barely spent more than $700 a month after 2.3months here with a car that i buy gas for and oil changes. Also a $60-$70 a month internet/phone bill. 

It depends on where you settle though. Puerto Vallarta is higher priced than anywhere in that region of Mexico but that is based on tourist accomodation. Regular mexican people live there at regular Mexico prices. That means its possible to find cheaper there if you are ok with lower standards of living. It really isn't that bad even in cheaper areas. Just know the troubled parts of any city or town and the rest is easy. 

I choose small towns and prefer the beach. One thing i like about mexico is the options for towns and cities to stay and what those towns offer. I spent a year in central America from Panama on up. Seemed thise countries have one main city where you can find lota of options and then it drops off quickly in terms of worthwhile placea to stay. Some of them have maybe two worth while cities and anywhere else is short on in town options.

Mexico seems to have all kinds of major stores and offerings in every city and major town. They are so far ahead of central america but still close enough in prices.


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

This is all really good advice, thanks! I am still kind of unsure about where I want to be in Mexico, so traveling around and seeing what different towns are like sounds great. If you had to guess, where would you think the greatest concentrations of American families with kids are living? Guanajuato/San Miguel de Allende? Or Mexico City, Guadalajara? I know there are a lot in Cancun/Cozumel, but we are kind of humble people and based on what I was seeing on the websites of the American schools there, I have a feeling that those might be very rich Americans, and I'm not really looking for the Beverly Hills of Mexico! Maybe I'm wrong though...what do you all think?


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Here's a shot in the dark - I think most American expats are going to (at some point or another) register their whereabouts with either the embassy or a consulate. I'd take a chance and see if there was someone there who would be willing to give you a detailed answer. We asked them recently for a list of recommended accountants to help us with our US<->Mexican taxes and they were very helpful.


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

Gatos said:


> Here's a shot in the dark - I think most American expats are going to (at some point or another) register their whereabouts with either the embassy or a consulate. I'd take a chance and see if there was someone there who would be willing to give you a detailed answer. We asked them recently for a list of recommended accountants to help us with our US<->Mexican taxes and they were very helpful.


Hmmm, interesting idea! 

Right now I'm leaning towards Puerto Vallarta or Cabo, but only because I have been to those areas quite a bit, so I'm somewhat familiar with them. On another thread someone told me about a school in Guanajuato that sounds great, and I know there are lots of Americans there (I even know one lady that's there now), so I am definitely going to check that out. If I can find a school that works, I might be able to come down to Mexico sooner rather than later! If not, it's going to be part-time for a few years, since I will need to be in the US to support my kids through school.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Orfin said:


> And thats why you have advice in previous replies to come and stay in a hotel for a week or 2 and look on ground for places to rent.
> 
> $25-$30 a night hotels worked for me(also never far from $10-$20 a night hotels).
> It depends on where you settle though. Puerto Vallarta is higher priced than anywhere in that region of Mexico but that is based on tourist accomodation. Regular mexican people live there at regular Mexico prices. That means its possible to find cheaper there if you are ok with lower standards of living. It really isn't that bad even in cheaper areas. Just know the troubled parts of any city or town and the rest is easy.
> I choose small towns and prefer the beach. One thing i like about mexico is the options for towns and cities to stay and what those towns offer.


I agree with everything Orfin said, and it seems our attitude, budget, and preference for small beach towns are similar, but doesn't mean that's for you. Find your comfort zone and expand on it. As for PV, definitely not my favorite place. I've been going there for 30 years and it's gotten too big, traffic-jammed, expensive and has too many _obnoxtentatious_ NorAm retirees, trust-fund babies, and tourists. Only thing that brings me there is visiting some in-laws, regular Mexicans who could go on for hours about the challenges of living and working that environment. Still, there are plenty of places where you won't find Liz & Dick wannabes.
If you're set on Vallarta, perhaps stay at an inexpensive hotel for a while. I like the Casiev, on the SE edge of the central area, clean, comfortable and safe. Last month a single was going for 400 pesos. There are a few others of the same category in the area. Then walk around and look for something more long-term.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

I am with all those ahead of me who suggest you stay at a Inexpensive Small Mexican Hotel. Your chances are good you will find someone who is doing the same thing but is a few steps ahead of you .. It will be ALL ABOUT NETWORKING... VRBO etc etc etc is all about Vacations $$$$((aka at home that isn't worth $2 on Vacation I will pay $5 and buy two : ) A friend of mine has been living on Cozumel for 4 years and has never has paid over $400 a month ( after the first few months settling in ) and is right now living 200 feet off the beach in a 1 bedroom 1 bath Kit Liv Din for $350 a month.. Its all about Net Working...Word Of Mouth...


----------



## RainbowBright (Jun 13, 2016)

Great advice everyone, thanks! I still need to figure out where I'm going. But it sounds like getting a good price for a place is about being there in person and asking around.


----------

